# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Sheraton Hà Nội - 5 sao

## khachsan

*Địa chỉ*: K5 Nghi Tàm, 11 Xuân Diệu - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
*Tel:* 04. 3719 9000     
*Fax:* 04. 3719 9001
*Email*: reservations.hanoi@sheraton.com 
*Web*: thesheratonhanoi.com
*Giá TB*: 139 $
*Số phòng/chỗ*: 359     
*Xếp hạng:* 5 sao

*Thông tin chi tiết*

 Nằm ở vị trí có phong cảnh đẹp bên bờ hồ Tây - hồ lớn nhất ở Hà Nội, khách sạn Sheraton Hà Nội có một trung tâm thương vụ được trang bị đầy đủ cùng với các phòng họp, các nhà hàng, câu lạc bộ đêm, trung tâm thể chất, bể bơi ngoài trời đẹp mắt nằm trong khu vườn cây bên bờ hồ Tây.

 



Các phòng nghỉ rộng rãi thiết kế sang trọng là nơi lí tưởng để nghỉ ngơi. Các phòng đều có trần cao, cửa sổ lớn với tầm nhìn đẹp về phía Hồ Tây.


 
Trung tâm thể chất và bể bơi ngoài trời: Phòng tập thể dục với các máy giảm cân và Aerobic, Sauna. Bể bơi ngoài trời được thiết kế tao nhã nằm trên hồ là nơi lí tưởng để tập luyện và thư giãn.


 

 
Trung tâm thương vụ và dịch vụ: Được trang bị đầy đủ các trang thiết bị phục vụ công tác gồm có photocopy, in, fax, dịch vụ thư kí và internet.
*
Phòng hội nghị*: phục vụ tổ chức các sự kiện, hội thảo, tiệc lớn, có sức chứa tới 400 người.

*Nhà hàng và Bar:*
- The Oven D’Or: được thiết kế là nơi thư giãn tuyệt diệu với những món ngon từ các nước trên thế giới. Thực khách có thể lựa chọn từ thực đơn và các bữa buffet hàng ngày.
- Hemispheres: được bài trí tao nhã, là nơi mang tới những món ăn hàng đầu mang phong cách Á Đông, phục vụ nhu cầu thưởng thức bữa trưa và bữa tối của thực khách.
- Nutz Bar: là một bar lớn với nhạc sống, các bàn chơi pool, bar tròn, và chỗ ngồi ngoài trời gần bể bơi. Tại bar, có chương trình nhạc sống thường lệ, các bài tập nhảy salsa và khiêu vũ, có chương trình khiêu vũ hàng đêm, các món ăn nhanh và các món ngon từ các nước trên thế giới luôn sẵn sàng để phục vụ quý khách.

_Loại phòng_
- Phòng Lake View
- Phòng Executive Club Level
- Phòng Starwood Preferred Guest
- Phòng VIP
- Phòng Suite (phòng căn hộ)
- Phòng dành cho người khuyết tật.

----------

